# Diary of the Fellowship



## Dain Ironfoot (Mar 9, 2002)

*Gimli's Diary*

Day one.


I am stuck in a cave..... I'm NOT lost, I'm just.... um..... well I can't find the way out.... I ate some bad fish and I have a BAD rash in my pants.... I have GOT to ich it.... oh there we go, I found my pants!!

~Gimli


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 9, 2002)

Haha! this is gonna be funny compared to Gollums Diary. . .


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 10, 2002)

Yay Dain Ironfoot!! Is this going to be an epic story?? lol


----------



## Dain Ironfoot (Mar 10, 2002)

Day 2

Pants still ich. I found a worm, I tasted funny... I played a riddel game today with a strange creature named Gollum and lost...... He took my under-draws..... Still can't find my way out...

~Gimli


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 11, 2002)

Poor Gimli!! wont his pants ever stop itching???????


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 12, 2002)

Excuse me! Someone here requested me to do it! I didn't think of it, so if you hate it it's still my fault, but I'll blame the one who told me to do it! Gimli's diary will not be as good as mine! Just wait and see what happens at the end!


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 12, 2002)

Soundas great!!! did Gimli's pantsstopitching yet???


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 13, 2002)

Day 3650:

My beard is just getting full. I can't stand the itching. Its getting into my pants its so long.

I feel the need to eat, drink and sleep with my axe. I broke the toilet with it by accident yesterday. Then all the dirty water got into my beard, and made it itch even more.

When I get drunk, people tend to push me over and then toss me. I hate that.

I killed my first Orc today, while walking to the Iron Hills. It was cool, my axe is so sharp. But then, the Orc blood got into my beard, and it was itchy again. Dang I have to take a bath every 5 minutes with this thing.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 13, 2002)

I tried to braid it today. It worked!!! no more mess!! no more itching!! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY! YAY!


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 13, 2002)

*Giggles and runs after Gimli with an electric razor.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 13, 2002)

Gimli runs for his ax and then runs back after Gollum screeming"You sall never have my beard!!!!!!!!! ARGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 14, 2002)

My diary is much more structured. People who go there don't get this crazy! I bet the same person who asked me to do mine asked Dain to do this. She's crazy!


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 14, 2002)

no I didn't, and I'm not a she. But I am crazy!


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 14, 2002)

Nor am I. Not crazy that is.
Gollum was still runing and Ginli was still chaseing. His beard was in dangor. This danger must be put out!!!!


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 14, 2002)

*Squeaks, dodges ax, tugs Glimi's beard and runs back to the Smeagol cave.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 14, 2002)

Pauses only a moment then charges full speed into the cave. Gimli paused to get a torch...


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 14, 2002)

Poor Dain. He only got to day 2 and you're already taking over! I bet that's Eonwe's plan! To mess up all the diaries! Oh, that's evil!


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 14, 2002)

Was that your plan????? I was just trying to support and defend Gimli!!!


----------



## Eonwe (Mar 14, 2002)

hey you guys give me too much credit. The only thing I mess up is Gimli's beard.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 14, 2002)

OOOOOO no you wont. Here I come ready or not!! hehe


----------



## Buddy Baggins (Mar 24, 2002)

This is the diary of the fellowship, everyone can add a day or two in the diary if they want it goes like this:

DIARY OF THE FELLOWSHIP DAY1
Frodo-



Sam-


Merry-



Pippin-


Gandalf-



Aragorn-


Boirmor(Did I spell it right?)-


Gimli-


Legolas-



Horses-


Like that!


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 24, 2002)

Frodo- Guess what! I won a free trip for 3 to Mordor! w00t!



Sam- Frodo invited me to Mordor. I can't find it in the atlas though...


Merry- Frodo invited Pippin to go to Mordor. Sure, everyone loves Pippin....



Pippin- I wonder which one is easier to fry; Chicken or Ham?


Gandalf- I tricked Frodo to going to Mordor to destroy the Ring by telling him he had won a sweepstakes. Stupid hobbits, they will believe anything.



Aragorn- Hanging out in the North, as usual. I ate a rabbit for breakfast.


Boromir (This is how you spell it. )- I have to go to Rivendell for a council. But Faramir gets to go to Osgiliath. If I'm Dad's favorite, how come Faramir gets to do all the fun stuff?


Gimli- Was waken rudely. I have to go to Rivendell with Gloin. Hooray.


Legolas- I habe to trabul to Rivendul, even wid my code. Eberyone is so bossy noaw.



Horses- How fun, we get to hunt hobbits. They make such a nice display when you chase them.



Um, were these supposed to be serious?


----------



## Legolam (Mar 24, 2002)

I love Legolas' entry!!! LOL


----------



## Buddy Baggins (Mar 24, 2002)

Day2

Frodo- Set out for Mordor yesterday, the only thing about the sweepstakes is there were no free bus or plane tickets so we had to go by horse. I think Gandalf was lying about the sweepstakes.
Set out today, awfully tired, Pippin stole my chocolate fudge, oh how I longed for my chocolate fudge, I was saving it for a special occasion, if you call it an occasion.
Yesterday I had to sit through a boring council.
They were all fighting over who would take the ring to Mordor, I was getting a serious headache, I said I'd take it to quiet them down.

Sam- Set out for Mordor today. Pippin stole Frodo's chocolate fudge, how I longed for it. Weather is ok. I feel tired....zzzzz

Pippin- Found some fudge in one of Frodo's packs, I was so hungry I ate the lot, I was so hungry, I didn't get a tummy ache.
Weather is fine. I wish I could have some more fudge.

Merry- Set out for Mordor, Gandalf is leading the way, Pippin stole Frodo's chocolate fudge, how I longed for it! I woder what's for supper.

Gandalf- Set out for Mordor, I'm leading the way, that fool of a Took stole poor Frodo's fudge....How I longed for it! I forgot to bring my own fudge, did I forget my pipe? Oh here it is!

Aragorn- Set out for Mordor, Gandalf leading the way. Pippin stole poor Frodo's fudge, I for one hate fudge.
Weather looks good. I wondor what's for supper.

Boromir- Set out for Mordor. Sigh. I'm hungry and I'm tired.
Young Took stole Master Baggins' fudge, I wouldn't have minded it.
I haven't had fudge for ages!

Gimli- Set out for Mordor. Polished my axe this morning.
It's really shiney! The Took hobbit stole Master Baggins' fudge.
I love fudge! Why didn't I take it!?
Weather looks fine. I can't wait for supper.

Legolas- My code hasen cleared up yep, I wip I could taste that fudge. I sneebbed on my bow. Oh dear.

Horses- The young hobbit stole Baggins' fudge. We'd love some fudge.
We hope it doesn't rain. We're tired and cold.


----------



## King_Telcontar (Mar 24, 2002)

> Cloak: 10 silver pieces
> Walking Stick: 5 pieces of Gold
> Food and Supplies: 30 pieces of gold
> Backpack: 2 gold pieces
> ...



Buddy I just have to say this I LOVE your sig. It is the funniest sig I think I have ever seen.


----------



## Lillyaundra (Mar 24, 2002)

Day 3
Frodo-I miss my chocolate frog sooo much!! I will get my revenge on pip! He will get 3 meals a day and no desert! FOR A WEEK!

Sam-My master and friednd is still furious at pippen! I think we may have to seperate the two of them.....things are boring on our vacation.....I wish we could go home! 

Merry-I just came up with a brilliant gole in life!! I will be a tour guide!! I love it out here!! the sky is sooooo clear and beautiful!! 

Pippin- I don't thnk that Frodo is mad at me any more! I found some more chocolate in Boromir's pack and ate it!! it was yummie!! Is it going to rain soon?

Gandalf- These hobbits are terrible!! first they want to come then they take others chocolate, then they want to go home!! Why did I ever trick them into comming??? Pippen stole boromirs chocolate today and I think that there will be a fight soon!

Aragorn-This chocolate thing is getting out of hand!! but since I never cary any, i will just let things happen as they may.(then I get all the leftovers)hehe 

Boromir-I think that I might take a bath today....It has been 1 and a 1/2 years since my last one and my hair is starting to get greesy(only a weeee bit though) I devieded to wait until next year for my bath. HEY WHO STOLE MY CHOCOLATE!!!!!!!!!

Gimli-The chocolate thing is way out of hand so I hid mine and said I wanted some.....I hope it works! HOPE! HOPE! HOPE! 

Legolas-Dis dupid code is dill here....I wish it would do away!!It dis sooo hard do look good dith a code!

Horses- MAN does this Boromir fellow stink!! and his hair!! goodness! even a five minuite bath would help! hey! is that a stream up ahead!!! I think I will drop Boromir into it and give him a bath!!


----------



## Tarien (Mar 24, 2002)

Day 4
Frodo - Gandalf _was_ lying about the sweepstakes. I can't believe him. And I caught Pippin trying to find more fudge in Sam's pack today. Stupid Pippin. And I still have a headache.

Sam - What was Pippin doing in my pack? If he messed with *one* of my pans, I'll roast him! And I also noticed that a favorite rock of Frodo's was missing. That Took!

Pippin - I'm bored. I wish there was something to do, and Aragorn would stop laughing at me. V. irritating. What is this Mordor place anyway? Do they sell fudge?

Merry - What is with Aragorn? He keeps laughing at Pippin. I think he found out about the fudge, and is waiting for Frodo to pounce, or something. But how would Frodo pounce? I'll never know. And does Pippin still have some of Frodo's fudge?

Gandalf- Why does Aragorn keep laughing at that fool Took? I should like to know, so I too can laugh at it. 

Aragorn- I can't help laughing at Pippin. He keeps trying to munch on things descretely. And he, well(he he), dosen't do a good job. Mfwahahahahahahaha! He's doing it againahhahhaahahahahahahahaha!

Boromir- I wish Faramir had to hike around with a bunch of boring hobbits and a over-giggly ranger. That man is to inherit the throne of my city? A dark day indeed.

Gimli- I don't know what is up with that Dunedain. And no-one noticed my axe! After all the time I spent cleaning it! Oh well, at least the Dunedain caught a rabbit today. I hope I get some.

Legolas- Finally! The cold is no more! I can breathe the free air again..(choke). Or not. Is it just me or did someone leak? Or are we near a marsh? I'm not sure.

Horses- What is with these people? And why does Sam keep hugging me? It doesn't make me any stronger, or give me any more food. Silly hobbit.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 27, 2002)

Day 5

Frodo - I don't believe it, Pippin stole all the aspirin for himself! Will this migrane ever end?

Sam - Pippin looks like he's high. Uh oh.

Pippin - Yeeehaw! Woo! Burp! Whoops.Trip.

Merry - I fell off a cliff. Caradhras really is cruel.

Gandalf - We are entering Caradhras. I accidently tripped Merry and he fell of a small cliff. Good thing he didn't notice me.

Aragorn - Pippin stole all the aspirin from Boromir's pack, and munched on the whole thing. What did he think it was, those little Pez things?

Boromir - My aspirin is missing! I thought it was tough to go with these guys for 2500 miles, but without aspirin? What will become of me?

Gimli - I saw Gandalf trip Merry. What kind of prejiduce does he have against short people anyway?

Legolas - I saw 4 elves with my supersight contacts. One of them seems to be rabid.

Horses - Were still not recovering after what Arwen did to us. Was she implying that we needed a bath?


----------



## Kementari (Mar 27, 2002)

Day 6

Frodo - we've entered Moria. Sweepstakes BAH! Ohh well the low light in here is helping my migrane.

Sam - Pippins eating everything he can get his hands on, i saw his tooth mark on one of my pans, ERR. I'll have to make sure he doesn't find out about Mr Frodos other secret chocolate stash

Pippin - Sooo hungry MUST eat, how can you live on three meals a day *cries*

Merry - Pippins starting to get annoying. Im positive theres
orcs following us, but no one ever listens to me. 

Gandalf - i think Frodos finally clueing in about the sweepstakes thing o well. Geez Boromir smells, once we get out of Moria im throwinng him in the Mirrowmere. I don't care if the waters a sacred, Gimli won't be able to stop me i stole his axe.
I hope Pippin didn't eat all the strawberry bubblebath.

Aragorn - Pippin is Hillarious!! muahahahaha

Boromir - This place gives me the creeps. I hope we bump into some orcs in here, im bored. 

Gimli - someone stepped on my beard. I couldn't tell who it was, its too dark in here. If i ever find out i'll... i wonder where my axe went

Legolas - Arrgg mi allergies are starding ud again. I told them nod to trable through Morbia cause od mi dust allergie, but NOOO they wouldn'd listen. o well at leat i can't smell Boromir anymore

Bill the poney - Wahh i miss Sam. and there are wolves chasing me


----------



## Buddy Baggins (Mar 27, 2002)

DAY 6
Frodo- Pippin won't stop eating everything! We have a food shortage!
He even ate my spare jacket! I'll say something Gandalf always says!
FOOL OF A TOOK! I hope Boromir will sort him out!
Moria reeks of........UGH!!!!!

Sam- I miss Bill.....sniff....I hope we might find him someday....
Boromir tied Pippin up and is pulling him along like a dog on a lead.
HAH!! Fool of a Took! I couldn't help myself....I took some secret stashh...I think gandalf saw me...

Merry-Pippin is tied up now! HAH! Look at him screeching because of Boromirs stench! AGH!!! It stinks! I'm starved! thsi place stinks!!!!
Boromir Stinks! STINKS!!!! Hey someone dropped some chocolate!

Pippin- Boromir tied me up!!! I'm hungry! AAAAAGH!!!!! Boromir stinks!!! GIVE ME FOOD YOU STINKING ORC!!!!!

Gandalf- That fool of Took is tied up now. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA!!!!! Look at him!!!
He keeps moaning! I gave back Gimli's axe, then I stepped on his beard.
What's that ringing in my ears.
DOOM? BOOM? DOOM? DOOM?
?

Aragorn- Look at that Took! Tied up and moning. Will he shut up already? I'm hungry...
DOOM? DOOM? DOOM?
What the?

Boromir- HAHAHA!!! Stupid Hobbit!!!! Stop whining!!!! I tied him up this morning.
I wish he didn't eat all that-
BOOM? DOOM? BOOM? DOOM?
Eh?
What's that smell?

Gimli- Orcs...I can smell them....and chocolate?
WHO HAS CHOCOLATE?
This place smells.....
DOOM?
???

Legolas- I teb ya I hib orcs!!! Litin to meeb! ACHOOOOO!!!!!
Wad ib tha?
Nobon wib litin to meeb!!!!
Stubib Morba!!!!
DOOM? DOOM?

Bill the horse- Hello????
is anybody there?
Echo- Hellooooooooooo
Bill-Hello?
Echo-Hiya!!!!
Bill- Shaddaup!!!!
Echo- You shutup!!!!
Bill- Get lost!!!


----------



## Tarien (Apr 5, 2002)

Day 7
Frodo-Stupid (wheese) orcs! That was my best shirt! Now Pip is trying to eat it! I hate orcs! 

Lorien is very pretty. Galadriel showed me a birdbath of amazing power. Problem was, I almost fell in. Poor Gandalf. He actually 
DID fall in. No not the birdbath, a big hole in Moria.

Sam-Why was Pippin eating Master Frodo's shirt? I hope he dosen't find his chocolate....Elf lady showed Frodo and me her birdbath. Frodo almost fell in and I saw the Gaffer get evicted! Grrr. And Gonedoof isn't here to help. Boo.

Merry-Poor Frodo, getting stabbed again. And then having Pip eat his shirt. On a happier note, the Elves dumped a bunch of soapy water on Boromir. Was sorry to see Gandalf fall. Hope he comes back.

Pippin-The Elves made Boromir untie me. Go Elves! And they made Boromir take a bath. Go Elves! I wonder if they have any chocolate in Caras Galadin? At least Gandalf can't laugh at me nwow.

Gandalf-Stupid balrog! I am rather crispy now. But at least I'm down a big hole so that Took can't try to eat me! Foolish Took! And...it's sooooo bright!!

Aragorn-Saw Galadriel again for the first time in a while. Celeborn wasn't too happy. And the Elves keep singing about Gandalf. Why? If the bad guy always comes back, why can't the good guy. Still hungry.

Boromir-I hate Elves! They dumped a bunch of water on me! And made me untie the halfling. At least Gandalf isn't here.

Gimli-Ahahahahahahaha!! Boromir got a bunch of water dumped on him and he had to let Pippin free! Whoohoohoo! Gandalf fell, by the way. But where there's a wizard, there's a way. So he'll come back. 

Legolas- Ahh! In Elven lands an Elf sneezes not! Plus Haldir gave me some Claratin. Go me! On a sadder note, Mithrandir died. I'll probably grieve in a few thousand years.


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 6, 2002)

Day 8:
Frodo: Do miss Gandalf, a little. What does he have against short people?? Can't help being a hobbit. That elf Lady's eyes are really spooky!

Sam: Gee, the elf lady's eyes are creepy! Especially when she did that whole dark queen thing... *shudder*. Do like elves, but I can't wait to move on..

Merry: Ok, Elf lady is spooking me out!! Pippin is getting out of hand again, why did stupid elves make us untie him?? But they paid for it alright, all their strawberry bubblebath, wine, and aspirins have been devoured. Clever elves, really clever!!

Pippin: Woah, where's more aspirin?? hic, *belch*, that's good stuff man! Elf-lady's eyes kinda wierd, but maybe it's all these aspirin. Gotta find more man!!

Gandalf: Oh, tiresome, still falling... Balrog isn't too happy. I think after getting singed I'm a little sick of the grey thing, I'm thinking, white? It'd suite my face, I think. (plus then I don't have to die my beard grey all the time) Mmm, good idea. Hey, I think I see land below!!

Aragorn: Oh, that Celeborn chap is sooo jealous, just because Galadriel is paying attention to me. Doesn't he know about Arwen?? Grrr, Arwen.... But, hey, if all these elf lady's are all over me, why not have a bit of fun! How to control Pippin?

Boromir: Don't like elve's freaky eyes.... Wanna go home...Pippin's crazy, missing my aspirins!

Gimli: Ok, so Boromir smells better, but I'm kinda getting freaked out by this elf Lady's eyes. And they untie pippin, bad thing to do. Can't we get on, maybe Pippin would get better without access to Aspirin.

Legolas: I can breathe!! And Boromir doesn't smell!! Oh, I wanna stay here for ever, Galadriel is so beautiful, just love her eyes. Why couldn't I have got here before Celeborn, Though I suppose she's about 2000 years too old for me, bummer.


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Apr 14, 2002)

Day 9

Frodo: This is getting silly. We are on a load of boats, and Boromir has to try and stop Pippin eating the boat. Starting to miss Gandalf.
Sam keeps moaning about hating water.

Sam: IHATEWATERIHATEWATERIHATEWATERHHEEEEELLLLLLPPPPPP!!!!!

Merry: They wouldnt let me steer the boat! Just cos im small...

Pippin: SOOOOOOOOO HUUUUUUUUUNNNNGGGGRRYYYYYYY!!!!! Boromir wont let me eeeeeeaaaaaat!!!

Gandalf: *dead*

Aragorn: V sad to leave Galadriel. She is v. nice. Pippin still wanting to eat everything. V. annoying.

Boromir: Pippin trying to eat boat. Merry will not help stop him, he seems to want to join in.

Gimli: In boat with elf. He smells like a birdsnest, never been so close to him before.

Legolas: Gimli reeks of axe polish. Nearly shoved him in Anduin. Oh well, nearly at Amon Hen. Argonath v. unimpressive.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 15, 2002)

DAY10
Frodo- Still in boats, am v. sad, Aragorn made Sam throwaway my rock collection!



Sam-I think... I'm going.. to be...*bleeeahhhharrrgh!*


Merry- Gimli gave me some new pipe weed. He said I'll never go back to Southfarthing. Why is he laughing at me?



Pippin-Row Row Row your boat, gently down the STREEEEEEAAAAAMMMMMM!!!!


Gandalf- *Still falling* AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......!


Aragorn- Yuck! Sam was just sick all over the boat!

Boromir- Why are Merry's pupils dialated?

Gimli- maybe I should have given SAM the "pipe weed"! He could use it!


Legolas- Ewwwww! I was right behind Sam's boat! how absolutey revoting! Luckily elves are impervious to motion sickness!



Bill- Willlllllbuuuurrrrrrr!


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 16, 2002)

DIARY OF THE FELLOWSHIP DAY11
Frodo- Aragorn made a comment about my eyes being as blue as his toilet water back home. Am starting to feel v. scared.



Sam- HAHAHAHAHA! Dry land! Kiss the sweet ground!


Merry- Thish neww pipeweed ish the besht! heeheeheee...



Pippin- Maybe I should try some of Gimli's new pipeweed...


Gandalf- aaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAA *thump*


Aragorn- oh no! did I say what i think I did?


Boirmor- Pippin had better not get any of Gimli's pipeweed- I'd hate to see his munchies!


Gimli- HAHAHAHAHAHA! 


Legolas-Am sulking... Aragorn made throw my hair dryer overboard, some thing about not using it in the bathtub...


----------



## Tarien (Apr 16, 2002)

DAY [email protected] (12)
Frodo- Do I have to be in this boat? Sam is always sick and Aragorn is disturbing. I should switch with Pippin. _This_ boat _needs_ a cleanup crew!

Sam-NO BOAT WILL HOLD WHAT IS GAMGEE!
(lands) Freedom! Freedom! Free.. (Aragorn tosses him back in the boat)Oh bloody hell.

Merry-WhI wosh Gimi gib meb bor pieshweeb? Datsuff goooob!! Heb-heb. (Why won't Gimli give me more pipeweed? That stuff good! Hehehehehe.)

Pippin- Pieshweeb tateses goooob!! Wash morb ! (Pipeweed tastes good! Want more,)

Gandalf- Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I'm flying an Eagle!

Aragorn- Think hobbit is on to me. 'Pipeweed''s affects on Merrin and Pippy (I meant to say it that way) v. disturbing. Would toilet-eyed hobbit like me if I gave him some?

Gimli- Legolas keeps complaining that his hair care products fell overboard. Whiny Elf. I put my beard conditioner in the bottom of the boat. Stupid Elf.

Legolas- I don't know how I'll make it to Mordor! My hair care products fell overboard! And I'm developing a tangle! I'll never make it!!

Eagle- Is Gandalf on something? He's as bad as those rabbits in the boats! Mabey he came back as Gonedoof!


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 29, 2002)

Frodo: Aragorn offered me some "pipeweed". Had some v. strange hallucinations on Amon hen. Woke up in Emyn Muil with Sam. Claims I invited him along. Where's my underwear?

Sam: Finally got Frodo alone. Now I can tell him about the Grand Unification theory I've been working on.

Merry: Am now deaf. Why did Boromir have to blow his horn right in my ear?

Pippin: Yahhh! Die, orcs, die! *waves tiny sword pathetically*

Gandalf: Lothlorien v. pretty. Galadirel accidentally put my robes in Clorox. Stupid wench.

Aragorn: Where'd Frodo go? Hope he wasn't put off by the toilet water line. In other news, Boromir died. Got blood and gunk all over my elfcloak, too.

Boromir: Wait! I'm not dead! I feel better, it's only a flesh wound...AAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaa........! *goes over Rauros*

Legolas: Oh my god! They killed Boromir! You [email protected][email protected]$!

Gimli: Pippin had all of my 'pipeweed' when abducted. Is only reason I am agreeing to run hundreds of miles for two little pipsqueaks.

Orcs: heeheehee... good schtuff...hahahaha!


----------



## Shadowfax (May 5, 2002)

Frodo: Emyn Muil v. boring. Sam won't stop jawing about little weird frogman, "he's going to kill us, don't trust him, now I'll never get back to Rosie, blah, blah,blah" would hit him with the frying pan of Doom, but then would have to haul hin fat *ss all over the rocks.

Sam: Weird frogman following us. Unless it's that new 'pipeweed'? Man, I am hungry! 

Merry: Orcs v. smelly. Gave them some of my strawberry bath bubbles, but they just ate them. Was worth it to see Ugluk yelling at Grishnakh for burping up pink bath foam.

Pippin: Orcs took pipeweed am v. sad. Merry gave the orcs our last bottle of Bath Bubbles too. But I got my revenge by telling the orcs it was a new type of alcoholic beverage. They believe anything on that pipeweed.

Gandalf: (on shadowfax) Rollin', rollin', rollin', man my *ss is swollen, Rollin' rollin', RAWHIDE!

Aragorn: Man my legs hurt. But this will be worth it. Gimli says that there is no more pipeweed for 3 countries, except for the stuff that the hobbits have.

Legolas: Wimpy human keeps whining. May have to hit him with my bow if he doesn't stop. All this sun is bad for my complexion. Have discovered that my Bannana Boat Malibu sunscreen was in the boat with Boromir. Suspect Gimli.

Gimli: Finally got rid of the elf's pansy sunscreen. It kept leaking, and made my bedroll smell like tropical fruit mixed with an island breeze...

Shadowfax: If wizard does not stop singing soon, may have to buck him off...


----------



## Inderjit S (Apr 20, 2004)

*Sauron's Diary*

Sauron's Diary


----------



## Zale (Apr 23, 2004)

"Was dig up": I think that says it all.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 20, 2004)

I wonder how it was possible for them to mix up Eldarion and Aragorn???


----------

